
Fun with SVG: Embedding in CSS - danielmorrison
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2015/11/18/fun-with-svg-embedding-in-css/
======
bradlenox
Really interesting post. Though SVGs can reduce the number of HTTP requests,
it's definitely important to manage file sizes as well, or the speed gains
might be negated. Nice writeup!

